#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Волонтерство на Байкале

## Thaitali

Друзья, есть хорошая возможность совместить помощь и отдых в живописном месте на Байкале. 
В новый центр Випассаны Дхаммападип требуются волонтеры для покраски домиков и благоустройства территории. 
На время пребывания волонтеров просят принять 5 нравственных предписаний.
Проживание предоставляется бесплатно. Центр расположен в д. Большие Коты, Иркутской обл.
Волонтеры приглашаются в период с 1 июня по 15 сентября 
Вопросы и заявки направляйте организатору Лебедеву Алексею: lesnaya7 собачка mail.ru

----------

Гошка (26.05.2016)

----------

